# Great site with lots of links



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

This site has tons of useful links. Of the breeder names I recognize, all are very good: http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Maltese generally have two small bows. I believe most other breeds, like Yorkies, just use a single slightly bigger bow.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the website!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Fantastic websight, ty! Will be doing some shopping from some of the sights listed there, for sure.


----------

